# The dangers of replacing coil springs



## trev0006 (Aug 20, 2008)

The dangers of replacing coil springs 

Ben and Russ show want can go wrong when replacing coil springs on a vehicle.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Wish they would have showed how they did that. The rears on our cars have zero tension on them when the car is in the air and the front struts have tension but it comes out with the strut in one piece contained by a washer and nut


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

That just slipped out of his hands that wasnt spring tension. There was no tension on that spring---danfigg


----------

